# Carpenter Ant problem!



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Every house that i have ever owned had ants that found their way in.
I just place ant traps all about and RAID has a spray can that is sprayed down the entrance way, using a plastic straw. This i have found to be effective.
Of course, next year they ( or their cousins) are back and then I repeat the process.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I buy spary at HD too - but mix it & put it in a spray bottle - 1.5g
I spray the entire outside foundation whenever I have a problem
I repeat every 2 weeks
Not too many problems at this house
And with a kid I cut way back on any insecticides


----------



## joan smith (Jul 15, 2009)

Ortho makes a spray for carpenter ants it used to be called ortho-klor but now it is called home defense. I have a loghome and use it for carpenter bees mostly but I have noticed on the bottle it says for carpenter ants as well. I get it at Lowes 1 pint concentrate is about $20.00. and mixes a lot of gallons. good luck!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You have a nest in the house. You need to find it and eliminate the wet area that is attracting them. 
It could be a fascia board that has begun to rot. The frame of a door or window that is in fairly constant contact with moisture.
Many times you can watch them outside climbing on the house to get an idea of where the nest is.
Ron


----------



## StarPollux99 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, it's likely there is one or more large nests somewhere that you need to find and eliminate. It's obviously easier said than done, though.


----------



## lilypotter (Jun 26, 2009)

Depending on the species of carpenter ant threatening your home, you may use an ant bait. Heat three cups of water, and then add one cup of sugar and 4 teaspoons of boric acid powder. Stir the concoction to dissolve the ingredients. Place a wad of cotton batting on a jar lid – shallow enough to allow ants to crawl inside. Soak cotton with the boric acid solution and position the lid in an area where you see the most ants. Replenish the solution on a frequent basis, making sure that pets and children do not come in contact with the remedy.
(or)
Sprinkle a bit of baby powder around your house to keep ants from entering. For some reason, the insects will not cross this substance.:thumbup:

Try this. It works.


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

the talc powder makes them suffocate or messes with the exoskeletons or so I've read...

Bifenthrin is some powerful stuff, available on ebay...


----------



## JGod (Aug 21, 2009)

*Diatomaceous Earth*

Find some Diatomaceous earth (check as there are different grades), its natural, cheap, can be watered downto spray into crevices.

It can if you like be eaten, as it only annoys insects, like microscopic abrasive, with added whizz.

It is a food grade preservative used for grain storage, so if you are worried about ingesting it, you already have !!

Look it up on google, even here in really expensive Denmark the branded version is just over £1 sterling per Kilo, sold in many sizes, many uses, best for inside. Have a search and read cool stuff for river mud ! or its probably on ebay at ten times the price, 1lb.

JGod


----------

